# First week of low carb



## Becky1984 (Jun 13, 2018)

After my first week of low carb i weighed myself this morning and ive lost between 3 & 4 lb.... obviously im happy its gone down but i did expect more than that, ive got a lot to lose and thought a madsive diet change it would fall off the first couple of weeks... am i expecting too much, i have hypothytoidism too but got my levels checked before starting this snd they wherr fine.... dont know how too feel to be honest


----------



## Emma Lowery (Jun 13, 2018)

I always find that my first week on a diet, whatever the diet may be, the weight loss is disappointing for me. I in fact quite often ending up putting a lb on in the first week. I would say keep going. The amount you have lost in a week is a healthy loss and if you continue to lose that week on week then you will soon be shedding the weight.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 13, 2018)

I think the diets that allow you to loose more than that in a week are the ones people can't keep to longer term.  And some then put it back on.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 13, 2018)

Excellent start Becky.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 13, 2018)

Most diet club organisers would kill - or at least do something extreme to have anyone lose that amount of weight in a week.


----------



## Becky1984 (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank you all for your replys i felt thoroughly fed up this morning thinking that it wasnt worth the effort (ate a bacon sandwich and packet of crisps out of frustration) but maybe i was expecting too much - getting back on it tomorrow my friend pointed out that if i lose 4 a week it will be a stone in a month...


----------



## Drummer (Jun 13, 2018)

I have seen others who deliberately fail in order not to succeed at something  - I truly do not understand the thinking.
Eating low carb reduces blood glucose, cholesterol and weight - so you push carbs into your mouth in order to stop yourself getting to a 4lb loss - restarting tomorrow rather than now this instant?
My grandmother used to lift her hands to heaven and say oy yoy oy yoy oy - and shake her head - that I do understand.

Oy yoy oy yoy oy.


----------



## Becky1984 (Jun 13, 2018)

To be fair i regretted it as soon as i did it, and i did restart today low carb dinner of omelette and salad.... 

Never thought of it the way you put it Drummer so thank you, so heres hoping for another 4lb next week...


----------



## Slippylizard (Jun 13, 2018)

Becky that is great stuff. In the last 10 weeks I have lost 31lbs and I have stuck to my Low Carb diet. My food in a strange way is more interesting now and I'm an expert at really nice salad's with mayonnaise. I need to lose nearly that again but I have also increased my exercise and between the two of them it's really helped me. I have not had a crisp in 10 weeks but on a Saturday night I have fish & chips or chicken pakora with chicken tikka & salad. But I have already burned that off in the gym during the day. Every time I do it I worry about my morning level but once a week my body seems to say "I can cope with that". Keep at it, you're doing well.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 14, 2018)

When I first started low carbing in October last year, my weight loss was on average 2 kilos/week. In old money that is just over 4lbs/week.
Between Oct 2017 and begining of January 2018 my weight dropped form nearly 99 kgs to 82kgs. (15.6 stone  to 12.9 stone )
I did a few things.
Reduced my carbs to areoung a max of 60gr/day
No snacks at all
Reduced portion sizes to approx 50% of my previous consumption e.g. Steak to 100gr.
No starters or desserts.
Max calorie intake per day between 800/1000.
Weighed myself daily at the same time, scales in the same place each day.
It is a mindset issue initially.
Since January, I only count carb content and try to maximise it to between 60-75gr/day.
The only nutrition I count now is Carbohydrate content, I do NOT  count protein or fats at all.
My weight now hovers between 78.8 and 80.5 kgs, (12.4 and 12.7 stones ). I do  not want to loose any more weight and will settle for that.
I weigh myself weekly now.
Also now portions are substantial and I eat very well and don't worry about portion control. I eat like a horse.
I try to walk around 5kms daily, don't always achieve that but perhaps do on 5 days each week.
I have come to believe that the key to weight loss is carbs content in what we consume.
You will get there just be patient


----------



## Drummer (Jun 14, 2018)

Becky1984 said:


> To be fair i regretted it as soon as i did it, and i did restart today low carb dinner of omelette and salad....
> 
> Never thought of it the way you put it Drummer so thank you, so heres hoping for another 4lb next week...


Yessss!! (punches the air)
Being something of an enthusiast about most things - I can come over a bit overpowering so I am so glad that you were encouraged into getting back in the groove - but - if you were not to lose any weight at all - just saying - you'd still be in a far better place after two weeks on low carb than not. My metabolism has completely changed eating low carb - with a Hba1c of 91 I felt about that old, when it got to 41 - that was about how old I felt too. We were just not designed to eat stodge.


----------



## Purplelady (Jun 20, 2018)

Where did you get your low carb menu plans from please? I need some help working out daily menus and everywhere I look says ‘eat healthily but cut down in carbs’. There are lots of recipes but few free daily plans. have 84 lbs to loose. Been on Metformin for two weeks but have only managed to loose 2lbs.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 20, 2018)

Purplelady said:


> Where did you get your low carb menu plans from please? I need some help working out daily menus and everywhere I look says ‘eat healthily but cut down in carbs’. There are lots of recipes but few free daily plans. have 84 lbs to loose. Been on Metformin for two weeks but have only managed to loose 2lbs.


Lot of ideas here @Purplelady and there is a Low Carb Baking thread
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/food-carb-queries-recipes.4/


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 20, 2018)

Congratulations on the weight loss, taking it slow is the way to go so don't be discouraged if things are not instant.... One of the biggest things to consider is the effect on your BG rather than how many lb you have lost; that is equally motivational (if not more)


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 30, 2018)

Carbs & too much sugar do the damage.


----------



## weecee (Jul 8, 2018)

Good grief Becky. Be a bit easier on yourself. Heading downwards is the best result. Be proud of your efforts and the positive feeling it gives you. Ready for the next day. Fabulous inspiration


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 26, 2018)

weecee said:


> Good grief Becky. Be a bit easier on yourself. Heading downwards is the best result. Be proud of your efforts and the positive feeling it gives you. Ready for the next day. Fabulous inspiration


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 26, 2018)

I completely get the "feeling you've failed - well failing a bit more won't matter" cycle and the complex relationship that a lot of women have with food.  I could completely relate to Becky's behavioural response.  Do men suffer in the same way, I wonder?

My best male friend, on the other hand, thinks losing weight is all all about willpower - a case of making up your mind and then doing it.  Oh, I wish...  He was quoting Tom Watson's systematic approach to weight loss to me recently -  me, the woman, who many years ago went to a diet clinic and paid a small fortune for diet pills, left the clinic and bought a mars bar and ate it.  I don't even like mars bars.  How's that for psychology? 

Good to hear you are back on board, Becky.  Personally I allow myself one slip up a week.


----------



## Emma Lowery (Jul 27, 2018)

I definitely suffer with the failing a bit more won't matter syndrome! I also have a bad habit that when I have a diabetes appointment I always buy myself a cake afterwards. I think emotional eating is probably more common in women dare I say?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 27, 2018)

"I'll start tomorrow."


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 27, 2018)

Emma Lowery said:


> I definitely suffer with the failing a bit more won't matter syndrome! I also have a bad habit that when I have a diabetes appointment I always buy myself a cake afterwards. I think emotional eating is probably more common in women dare I say?



I completely understand that, too...

Not sure if it is self sabotage, self comfort or misdirected rebellion!  I am struggling with my decision to give up bread.  I can find all sorts of reasons to justify a little cheat.  The good thing about self testing is that the monitor doesn't lie and I can't hide from the consequences of my decision.  Noticing behaviour can be the first step to changing it - or minimising the impact.  These days I might have a slice of pizza with a little bg spike but I wouldn't eat a whole one.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 23, 2018)

Becky1984 said:


> Thank you all for your replys i felt thoroughly fed up this morning thinking that it wasnt worth the effort (ate a bacon sandwich and packet of crisps out of frustration) but maybe i was expecting too much - getting back on it tomorrow my friend pointed out that if i lose 4 a week it will be a stone in a month...


That's the way to think, Well done


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 29, 2018)

Becky1984 said:


> After my first week of low carb i weighed myself this morning and ive lost between 3 & 4 lb.... obviously im happy its gone down but i did expect more than that, ive got a lot to lose and thought a madsive diet change it would fall off the first couple of weeks... am i expecting too much, i have hypothytoidism too but got my levels checked before starting this snd they wherr fine.... dont know how too feel to be honest


How is it going Becky ?


----------



## jangc37 (Oct 4, 2018)

*hello I'm a newbie have lost a load of weight but beginning to feel unmotivated, know there's still a way to go ,I,ve retired and want to make the most of it after working all my life ,had successful heart surgery and became type 2 ,love reading all your tips and know others struggle aswell .*


----------

